# New group (multilingual) just for Russian classical music



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

French
English
Spanish

Here we will discuss about Russian music. A very dynamic group I've just created. If you don't understand I'll translate for you!
Un groupe dynamique pour des gens qui aiment la musique russe avec les tripes. Je traduirai ce que vous ne comprenez pas!
Un nuevo grupo de discusión. La lengua no es una barrera. Si no comprenden pidan traducción, yo hablo las tres lenguas y bastante ruso....Jejejeje.

Welcome!
Bienvenus!
Bienvenidos!

Give a try/Esssayez/Pruebe


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Dutch
Hier hebben we het over muziek uit Rusland. Een dynamische groep die hij net gemaakt heeft. Als je dit niet begrijpt is er ook een vertaling.

Welkom!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*sorry...excusez-moi...perdonen*

I have forgotten to give you the address! J'ai oublié de vous donner l'adresse! ¡Me he olvidado de dejar la dirección!

Adresse mail du groupe : *[email protected] *Martin Pitchon

:tiphat:


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Very funny*

German, Polish, Nederlander please do not...Just English, French and/or Spanish.

Thanks.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Adress*

http://fr.groups.yahoo.com/group/mussiqueclassiquerusse/members?group=sub&start=0

Thanks. Merci. Gracias.

Martin


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

HOOOOOOOOH (high pitch) :O

I'll think about joining it.

Yo comprendo un poco espanol, pero no puedo usar los letters especiales, como unas con accentes o squiggly lines.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*lOL*

In English is perfect though...Not Finnish, please!

Martin.

ñññññññññññññññ

In every windows you have many keyboards, Russian... ывышывнгфывйгцврфыгрфш
French éààààà`ôê....

See you

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

The address is:

http://fr.groups.yahoo.com/group/mussiqueclassiquerusse


----------

